# budgie nesting box



## shannon92 (Dec 6, 2021)

i recently installed a nesting box into one of my budgie cages in hopes that they will breed. i put a few shreds of paper in the box but my female budgie has thrown these all out and began chewing the wood up. Is this normal or should i remove the box?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Please remove the box. Why are you trying to have your birds breed, do you have experience with breeding? Please read this Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

You need to remove the nesting box immediately.

When you have mixed genders, it is very important to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.
Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are never bred.
*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.
You have neither the knowledge nor the experience level to even consider breeding your budgies.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Please take the advice provided above. FaeryBee is 100% correct 👍🏻


----------



## shannon92 (Dec 6, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
> 
> You need to remove the nesting box immediately.
> 
> ...





FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
> 
> You need to remove the nesting box immediately.
> 
> ...


i have owned budgies for 5 years. i was simply asking if the behaviour my budgie is showing is cause for concern, a question i still don’t have an answer to


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

shannon92 said:


> i have owned budgies for 5 years. i was simply asking if the behaviour my budgie is showing is cause for concern, a question i still don’t have an answer to


Respectfully, what the above posters/moderators are telling you is that if you don't have experience breeding bugdies, you should not be attempting to do so. On this forum, the moderators will not allow breeding advice to be given out to anyone who doesn't have breeding experience, because they want to protect the birds from owners who try to do this thinking it will be an easy husbandry hobby. But the birds - both the parents and the chicks - can suffer greatly if not done by experienced, ethical breeders. Which is why the advice you have been given is to remove the nesting box. Your question about whether the behavior is concerning is irrelevant. If you responded and showed that you have a lot of first hand ethical breeding experience, then your question may be answered.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Well, to “directly” answer your question: Yes, you should remove the box. 
The reasons have been articulated quite throughly above.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Owning budgies for 5 years does not mean you are in any way qualified to breed them.*

*Your question WAS answered in my first post.*
*You need to remove the nest box immediately. You should NOT be breeding your budgies.*


----------

